# Certified true copy by translator?



## Ballou (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello
I am new here, this is my first post.
I am applying for australia visa subclass 190.
The assessment authority (VETASSESS) require everything to be certified true copy, and non-english documents (Arabic in my case) to be translated by a registered translator.
I have few questions:

1- The translator (Legally certified and registered) made a copy of each original document he translated, attached it to the translation, stamped and signed it, and wrote "_This is a copy of the original document_". My question is: Is that document to be concidered a true copy of the original arabic document?

2- For the translations, I used my embassy (As I live outside my country) to make certified true copies of them, but their stamp is in Arabic (as there is no way to stamp in english), is that accepted? or do I need to look for an alternative that make an English stamp?

3- Some of my certified copies are stamped in the blank-verso as there is no space in the recto, does the assessment authority accept that?

Please advice me.
Thank you.


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi there Ballou,

I also did that with my assesment , we don`t have a notary public in Egypt as well.
but was that translator a Lawyer office as well? (most in Egypt are) if you notice the assessment booklet requirements (in my case Engineers Australia) they accept lawyer`s certified true copies.

regarding the embassy stamps, it is the ministry of foreign affairs, and yes such stamp is never translated its unique for each country thats what the ministry of foreign affairs here told me ...
I ended up making certified true copies with a private lawyer office for immigration services that is also a translation office. 
I think the official foreign ministry stamp is known to other countries ministries as well. (Maybe DIBP) but i doubt VETASSES will recognize that ( i said i doubt here not 100% sure)

Good luck


----------



## Ballou (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi spiritstallion, thank you for your reply.
I asked this question, because I've seen a member here quoting an email he received from ACS:


> All documents must be certified copies, even those you intend to upload as original colored documents. If it is a non-English document that has been translated with the translator's certification, that will be fine.


They just mention "Translator", anyway, in my case, it was only a certified translator, not a lawyer.

Also, for the non english stamp, I read in this same forum that it's not a problem as it's common in many non english countries.



> See this post:
> 
> expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/194122-who-can-certify-my-documents-immigration-visa.html#post1574938
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Ballou said:


> Hello
> I am new here, this is my first post.
> I am applying for australia visa subclass 190.
> The assessment authority (VETASSESS) require everything to be certified true copy, and non-english documents (Arabic in my case) to be translated by a registered translator.
> ...


Hi Ballou

I just went through the same process with Vetassess.

1. Vetassess just accepted my translated documents. I used a NAATI registered translator in Australia.
2. I used a notary here in Germany and he used an English stamp. No idea if they accept an Arabic one.
3. i had the same and no problem with it. I explained that in an accompanying Letter.

However they changed their rules/procedures on Jan 1st so I am not sure if this process has been affected.

Good luck!


----------



## Ballou (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Ben-HH, thank you for your reply.
Thank you for 2. and 3., 
for 1. I didn't understand very well or maybe you didn't understand my question. Did you send the copies made by the translator (attached to the translation) as certified true copies, or you did certifiy them at a notary anyway?
Thank you.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Ballou said:


> Hi Ben-HH, thank you for your reply.
> Thank you for 2. and 3.,
> for 1. I didn't understand very well or maybe you didn't understand my question. Did you send the copies made by the translator (attached to the translation) as certified true copies, or you did certifiy them at a notary anyway?
> Thank you.


Hi Ballou

I was fine with just the translator certification. But bear in mind it was a Naati accredited one. Not sure but believe it might make a difference.

Cheers


----------



## Ballou (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Ben-HH again.
Thank you for your clear reply.
The translator was not accredited by NAATI but it's legally registered and certified in the country I live in.
Maybe I will attach true copies certified by a lawyer, I don't want to take risk.
Cheers.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> Hi Ballou
> 
> I was fine with just the translator certification. But bear in mind it was a Naati accredited one. Not sure but believe it might make a difference.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Ballou

not sure if I get you right. But what you need is 1.) a certified copy (e.g. by notary) AND 2.) a translation which is certified. The easiest thing is to use a Naati accredited one. However, it is not a must have. In the case you use a different one Vetassess tells you what he/she has to be or put on their translation. Don't remember exactly what it was.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ben-HH said:


> Hi Ballou
> 
> I just went through the same process with Vetassess.
> 
> ...


Ben-HH, can you please advise where did u find a notary in Germany with an English stamp? (maybe u can share his contact details please?) I am now looking for one, and its a challenge


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Ben-HH, can you please advise where did u find a notary in Germany with an English stamp? (maybe u can share his contact details please?) I am now looking for one, and its a challenge


Sure. "Notariat am Ballindamm" in Hamburg is where I went. It cost me 11,90€ per copy :-(


Cheers


----------



## ahmed_kamal (Apr 27, 2015)

spiritstallion said:


> Hi there Ballou,
> 
> I also did that with my assesment , we don`t have a notary public in Egypt as well.
> but was that translator a Lawyer office as well? (most in Egypt are) if you notice the assessment booklet requirements (in my case Engineers Australia) they accept lawyer`s certified true copies.
> ...


Hi spiritstallion,

Can you tell me where I can find those private lawyer offices? I need to translate some documents that are in arabic and do they have to be accredited or something? I dont need certifies true copies though. I can get those in Malaysia where i currently live. Also, after translation, do I need to stamp the translations from the ministry of exterior affairs or something?


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to ask where I can find offices to translate and certify some required documents in KSA- Jeddah that needed for 489 visa application?


Thanks,
Sherif


----------

